# BP94-01859F



## kpierce (Dec 8, 2011)

Has anyone tried the 'pressure' fix on the BP94-01859F with a block of wood?

Would that be safer than a metal screw? Seems you really would need some type of processor fan.

Any thoughts?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

The "fix" of applying pressure is temporary at best. It may be a useful diagnostic to identify a bad digital board. A block is fine, and safer in the sense that it is not conductive and therefore less likely to create a short if it is misplaced or loosened.


----------

